# My Place --- Section Added! Show us pics of the place you call home!



## Chris

Well, Chief started it off way back in the beginning....I added to it as did Jody and few others...but lets how each other where we live, & what we call home! Some may have more and some less, but we are all a great community of friends! Happy Holidays!

Andy


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Okay Andy..Heres mine spot*

About 30 miles North of Dallas/Fort Worth..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72296>


----------



## Ken N Tx

The Front of the House..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72297>


----------



## Chipmaker

Well since yo asked.........here is our abode! Its an older pic and much has been done around theplace since the pic was taken......added a new additon this past summer which increased square footage a great deal. Even took the wheels out from it and have it skirted and folks in this area have a hard time believeing it used to be a mobile at one time.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Been There*

http://www.mytrailerpark.com/


----------



## Michael

Now my place doesn't look quite as good as Kens, But this is my humble home. I have had it 7 years and is very comfortable for me and my wife.


----------



## Ingersoll444

I have no new pictures on my computer, but these are some I posted a year or so ago.

Just a little history. We had the building experance from hell. After over a year, we finly kicked the bulders off the land, and took our house. Builders ended up Fing not only us over, but turns out a LOT of others, and "went bankrupt" so got off "scott" free, thanks to NY laws.

Here are some pictures.

The inside framing of the great room. We realy love the floor plan.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=7389>

The front during the build...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=7387>

The rear mid build...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=7388>


----------



## Ingersoll444

This is the front "done" Some things need to be fixed/repaired, and we are doing them bit by bit.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=7390>


Now the rear....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=7391>


We have sence done quite a bit, but still more to do. Got gutters up on the house what was a BIG job!!! [look at that roof setup] Grounds all planted.[never done. Always more landscaping to do] But still lots more to do. I realy want to pull the siding down, becouse I dont think they did a good job flashing the windows, or Tyvecing. Afread we may have some rot problems becouse of it.[AH builders!!] Well the gutters anyway will go a long way to fixing that anyway.


----------



## guest

paul: 
again.. ive gotta say.. spectacular house..


im almost ashamed to put mine after yours..

front
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72375>


----------



## guest

back of house:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72376>


----------



## parts man

This is an aerial shot of our place that's a couple of years old, not much has changed except the piles of snow in the yard. 
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/farm.jpg>

The white house is my folks, the cedar bungalow is my house.


----------



## elv8orman

*our home*

My wife and I built our house over a 6 year period, we started with a log kit from first floor level to second floor level and then stick built from second floor level to roof. We never built anything bigger than a dog house before this. We're not professional builders but we figured we could satisfy ourselves. Amazaing what you can do when you just worry about pleasing yourselves.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

About 1980's photo. House was built in 1950. 


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/old_nodaker/Airialoldresized.jpg">


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Nice houses guys!
> Here's a couple shots of my place...
> 
> Front:
> 
> *



Nice. Good looking red X you got there.


----------



## Ingersoll444




----------



## Greg

Back soon


----------



## Live Oak

Not meaning to speak for Andy but I think he may have meant for everyone to start an individual new thread for their places. Otherwise this thread could go so large that it would pretty tough to take it all in. It will definitely take a long time to load as it grows larger. Maybe splitting this thread could spread out the individual posts?


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Not meaning to speak for Andy but I think he may have meant for everyone to start an individual new thread for their places. Otherwise this thread could go so large that it would pretty tough to take it all in. It will definitely take a long time to load as it grows larger. Maybe splitting this thread could spread out the individual posts? *


Your right Chief....I think I'm going to move my red X's to a different thread.....  

I can't figure out why they won't load!!!???!!!


----------



## Greg

Posted Argees house pic and was working on his shop. Looked like someone, probably Jody, was working on it within his post, so I deleted mine. Was going to wait and see.... and now Argee has his own thread!


----------



## Greg

Tom,

Here's my house back in 02', I think. No snow here this year...yet.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72672>

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4796>


----------



## gwill

Here's how our place looks today...

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Homestead/snowbank2..jpg>

Here's how it looks in happier times...

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Homestead/Homestead_aerial_view.jpg>

Gwill


----------



## bontai Joe

I need to get a digital camera so I can post pics of my 864 sq. foot palace. They will be obviously small pics.


----------



## Greg

Yeah, Joe, but in your home it's the love between you and your wife that determines it's real size.... From your posts, sounds like ya got yourself a Chateau!:thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe

Thanks Greg! I appreciate that! Sure would be nice to have George Will's garage though


----------



## Greg

You're welcome, Joe. Yeah, GW's...or SJ's....or Topdj's....or the one with the shop inside and the house in the hill...or...or...or...:furious: :furious:


----------



## guest

gwill.. thats a beautiful spread you got there... 

im not crazy about the 8 foot snow banks though


----------

